# Breeders-legit ones



## andymac (May 9, 2018)

Our family is looking for one or two maltese puppies from reputable breeders, could I get some names of good ones please. Anybody know anything about Terri Suter in ohio or Elena Sexton in North Carolina? I'm in the Atlanta area
Thanks for any help or suggestions


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Check the American Maltese Association website. They list breeders by state. All of their members agree to abide by their rules which work for the betterment of the breed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If you hit the search button you'll see that what had been found on Terri Suter's site was multiple breeds of dogs for sale. It's a red flag to stay away. The pups are AKC registered which means absolutely nothing except that they paid a fee to the AKC. She's likely a greeder just making money off the sale of puppies. I agree about looking on the AMA website. You want to see that the breeder shows her or his dogs...champions in the line...only breeds one breed. There are threads in here about looking for a reputable breeder 



It appears that Elena Sexton does show and has champions so of the two I would definitely go with her. Maybe someone else here knows her from the shows.


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

I was saddened to learn of the passing of Debbie Palmieri. She was so full of energy, I did not know she was sick. What was the cause of Debbie’s passing. Who now runs the Villa Malta kennel?Thank you for your answer. Shirlin


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

andymac said:


> Our family is looking for one or two maltese puppies from reputable breeders, could I get some names of good ones please. Anybody know anything about Terri Suter in ohio or Elena Sexton in North Carolina? I'm in the Atlanta area
> Thanks for any help or suggestions


Thumbs up:thumbsup: to you for doing your homework and looking for a 'reputable breeder'! The key word being 'REPUTABLE' :innocent:!


----------



## MalteseAngelBabies (Jun 19, 2019)

*Reputable Breeder in Oregon*

))))))Content deleted(((((((


----------



## Sandifer67 (Dec 16, 2020)

andymac said:


> Our family is looking for one or two maltese puppies from reputable breeders, could I get some names of good ones please. Anybody know anything about Terri Suter in ohio or Elena Sexton in North Carolina? I'm in the Atlanta area
> Thanks for any help or suggestions


Hello! Did you ever get a puppy from Elena? I’m about to put a deposit down and also just want to be sure it is reputable. Thank you


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sandifer67 said:


> Hello! Did you ever get a puppy from Elena? I’m about to put a deposit down and also just want to be sure it is reputable. Thank you


Wow, beautiful dogs!! I really like what I see on her website! Good luck


----------

